# Lilium catesbaei



## Berthold (Sep 16, 2017)

Anybody growing Lilium catesbaei?


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 17, 2017)

Wow, where'd you get those? I know a couple of people who grow them and I've seen them in situ 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Oct 7, 2017)

Excellent.
Don


----------



## John M (Oct 8, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 9, 2017)

that's stunning


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 10, 2017)

Nicely grown and flowered. I saw this species in the wild many times and even grew some from seed - then I moved to Japan.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 10, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nicely grown and flowered. I saw this species in the wild many times and even grew some from seed - then I moved to Japan.



I am sure Japanese will like this plant, Tom.

I have not much experience in growing this species. Is it short living and will die after flowering?
The closely related Lilium philadelphicum is also short living in my hands.


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Berthold said:


> I am sure Japanese will like this plant, Tom.
> 
> I have not much experience in growing this species. Is it short living and will die after flowering?
> The closely related Lilium philadelphicum is also short living in my hands.


From what I understand of the plant, it continues to grow after flowering and is a perennial in nature and in cultivation

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Oct 10, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> From what I understand of the plant, it continues to grow after flowering and is a perennial in nature and in cultivation


Yes I also noticed that the plant continues growing after flowering. 
But I am not sure if the mother bulb decomposes and only the scales proceed growing. So You would have 20 new little plants in the next season instead of one in flowering size.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 10, 2017)

Berthold said:


> Yes I also noticed that the plant continues growing after flowering.
> But I am not sure if the mother bulb decomposes and only the scales proceed growing. So You would have 20 new little plants in the next season instead of one in flowering size.



Berthold, I'm not sure since I've never grown them past the first year. Apparently they flower a year after flowering if grown well, though in the wild it might take them longer. Here's a nice article about growing them: http://www.cpukforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/58032-lilium-catesbaei-grow-guide-with-pictures/

BTW, how did you grow yours? From seeds, scales or adult plants?


----------



## SFLguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Berthold said:


> Yes I also noticed that the plant continues growing after flowering.
> But I am not sure if the mother bulb decomposes and only the scales proceed growing. So You would have 20 new little plants in the next season instead of one in flowering size.


Just confirmed with a friend that they don't lose the original bulb after flowering but also grow new bulbs

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Berthold (Oct 11, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Berthold, I'm not sure since I've never grown them past the first year. Apparently they flower a year after flowering if grown well, though in the wild it might take them longer. Here's a nice article about growing them: http://www.cpukforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/58032-lilium-catesbaei-grow-guide-with-pictures/
> 
> BTW, how did you grow yours? From seeds, scales or adult plants?



Thanks, Tom.
I grow mine from adult bulbs I got in spring (from Alabama I think).
My substrate is wet peat-sand (90-10, 50-50 and 10-90) in pots. 50-50 mixture seems to be the best under my conditions.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 11, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> Just confirmed with a friend that they don't lose the original bulb after flowering but also grow new bulbs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



O.K., fine, thanks.

Not using Tapatalk


----------

